# The airplanes we desire.



## Trebor (Mar 26, 2013)

hey fellas. I thought I'd start a thread for us telling the real life airplanes we want in 3 categories fantasy, realistic fantasy, and realistic.

Realistic: meaning a plane that we realistically could own. for example. GA or light sport planes
Fantasy Realistic: meaning a plane that could be a little out there, but still a realistic obtainability
Fantasy: a plane that is way out there and you'd never get unless you won the lottery. the sky's the limit (pun intended )

mine would be:
Realistic: Piper Cherokee/Warrior/Archer
Fantasy Realistic: DeHavilland Beaver
Fantasy: Lockheed Constellation (Specifically Pima Air and Space Museum's C-69 Constellation. the only one in the world)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2013)

Realistic: Piper anything (except Tomahawk) or any number of open cockpit bi-planes
Fantasy Realistic: Douglas Dauntless
Fantasy: S-3 Viking or OV-10 Bronco

De-Lux Fantasy: Northrop XB-35 Flying Wing


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 26, 2013)

Realistic: Pietenpol Camper
Fantasy realistic: Cessna 150 Texas taildragger
Fantasy: A6M2 Zero


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2013)

Piper Cub or Cherokee probably. Perhaps a Stampe SV4, and a P-51D, with second seat and luggage bays were the guns and ammo would be. Why a Mustang rather than a Spitfire? Simple, even with a second seat, it would still look the same externally ...


----------



## Readie (Mar 26, 2013)

There is only one dream plane for me...
You'll never guess which one that is.
Cheers
John


----------



## Trebor (Mar 26, 2013)

Readie said:


> There is only one dream plane for me...
> You'll never guess which one that is.
> Cheers
> John



Carvair?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2013)

Realistic: Piper Cub with Alaskan adventure wheels and STOL kit
Fantasy realistic: Cessna 172 with Honeywell Epic avionics
Fantasy: Martin PBM Mariner [Bahamas here I come]


----------



## johnbr (Mar 26, 2013)

Realistic Seabee with 300hp engine
Fantasy Realistic P-51h 
Fantasy Martin Seamaster


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2013)

Matt,

Can I co-pilot of the Mariner? I have an awesome pair of shorts!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2013)

Uhhh... sure. Why not. No speedos. Lucky says you are a really hairy dude.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahaha. Not hardly!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't afford any plane, but if I could pick two.... Hmmmmmmm

1. F4U Corsair. No brainer for me to pick this one. Best plane produced EVER!!!! 
2. Fw-190. The Butcher Bird just looks like it wants to kick your butt.


----------



## Readie (Mar 27, 2013)

Trebor said:


> Carvair?



Haha..nope







One of these, affordable, open air fun.
Brilliant
Cheers
John


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2013)

Realistic: Noorduyn Norseman 
Fantasy realistic: Grumman Goose.
Fantasy: PBY-5A Catalina or, Lockheed Super Constellation or, Boeing 377 Stratocruiser....

I figured, that if I'm that rich that I can afford and fly these, I'm in no rush and people can bloody wait for me! 

Right, where do you want to go next guys?

PS. Is there room for JV44's Fw 190D-9 'Red 13'?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hang on here..!!! 

Who's a really hairy dude??

When did I say that??

How do I know that??


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## vinnye (Mar 28, 2013)

I could not afford any aircraft - unless you count scale models?
But given a free shot.
Gloster Gladiator.
F4U Corsair.
Spitfire - any Mk.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

Can see for my inner eye, or whatyacallit, people tooling with Cessna's, Piper's and whatever and I roll out my spanking new JV44 Fw 190D-9 'Red 13', of course with a proper engine, no Merlin etc....for a wee flight after work on a sunny Friday afternoon, life would have been good! 

Btw, times like this, how do you do with the cross on the tail, are you allowed it, does it make a difference if it's an historical and restored airframe or a newly built one?


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 29, 2013)

Paint it as a Hungarian or Romanian Bf109. That would really confuse them.


----------



## Procrastintor (Mar 30, 2013)

Realistic: Cessna 182
Semi-Realistic-40 Warhawk
Fantasy: F-22 Raptor, seriously, who doesn't want one?


----------



## tengu1979 (Sep 29, 2013)

Realistic: Piper Cub or PZL 104 Wilga (if I could afford one anyway)
Fantasy Realistic: Hurricane
Total Fantasy: Tempest MKV.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2013)

My family used to own a Cherokee Warrior and I have fond memories of it, so that would most likely be my practical (affordable) choice.

The next level would be perhaps an Albatros D.V or an Arado Ar196 (ultimate back-country lake fishing rig)

For Fantasy I would go for an He280 (based on the V3)

For Uber Fantasy, I would opt for a Bv222 Wiking and we'll see who goes to the Bahamas in style! Heck, for that matter, if I'm stupid rich, might as well go for the Bv238 and head down there like a Boss!


----------

